# Kerry’s answer to the ‘boxers or briefs’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry's answer to the 'boxers or briefs' question: He goes commando and McCain would say 'Depends'*

By Jeremy P. Jacobs

CAMBRIDGE - U.S. Sen. John Kerry, the 2004 Democratic presidential nominee, had some choice words for the political press corps and, in particular, cable news Monday.










*U.S. Sen. John Kerry (D-Boston): *Politicker PhotoKerry, addressing a business summit on energy issues, kicked off his remarks with some light-hearted banter.
"These are the exciting last two week moments of the presidential campaign," the Boston Democrat said. "So it's a very special time. I can't wait for it to be over. I am so tired of the press' silly questions that they ask along the way. And cable television which reduces everything to stupidity - the lowest common denominator of conflict."
Kerry tried to relay to the audience what it is like to face the press corps' inquiries. 
"I don't know if any of you know what it's like. I do, obviously," he said. "I've been asked all of those brilliant questions that were repeated this year."
"Barack got asked the famous boxers or briefs question," Kerry went on. "I was tempted to say commando."
The senator said Obama successfully parried that question but that John McCain, the GOP nominee, had some problems.
"Then they asked McCain and McCain said, 'Depends,'" Kerry said to lots of laughter from the crowd.

http://www.politickerma.com/jeremyj...-he-goes-commando-and-mccain-would-say-depend


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Note to Long Jawn; Leave the jokes to the late night crowd. You're neither a good comedian or a good Senator. How about getting some legislation passed with your name on it instead of signing on to others bills?* *You're the joke, yesterdays news. A footnote in American political history. Your 2004 campaign literature now lines many a birdcage. *
















*Jiggalo Long Jawns new job till he picks up another heiress.*
*When you make fun of the next President in these terms, I am sure he'll remember your gaffe and reward Massachusetts, thus hurting us all. *


----------

